# Murderdoll's Vape Diary.



## MurderDoll (10/5/14)

So I figured with all the reading ive been doing. Id make my own vape diary 

First off. The goodies I have. 

K100 mechanical Mod. 
X.Gun VV

Kangertech Aero tank
2043 tank. 


When I started out vaping. I had the k100 with the 2043 tank. 
At the time I was using the energy drink liquid from The VapeShop. 

I then dicsovered thus little shop in fourways called VapeKing. Took a drive and stood chatting to the guys while trying out different liquids. 
For the life of me, I couldnt decide on one. In the end got the Pina Colada. 

Its a nice liquid. But something I realised is its not somethung I can vape often. So it sits in the cupboard which gets pulled out every now and then for a vape. 

Few days later I did a return visit. 
Went for a bit more of an adventurous taste. The plan was to get a new liquid. Ended up walking out with a full kit for a mate, some vk4, cheesecake, The XGun and aero tank. 

The vk4 at first wasnt a big feature. Until I tried to throw a few drops of liqua espresso in a tank with the cheesecake. Absolute perfection!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

You could do a blog if you prefer. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/xfa-blog-home/. Seems to me you need a rebuildable atomizer (RBA) for that mech mod? That X. Gun VV is beautiful. Wood just makes a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/5/14)

Matthee said:


> You could do a blog if you prefer. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/xfa-blog-home/. Seems to me you need a rebuildable atomizer (RBA) for that mech mod? That X. Gun VV is beautiful. Wood just makes a difference.




Hmm. That might now be a bad idea at all actually. 

Yeah. I think I need a good rba for it as well. 
Axtually planning on gettung a kayfun 3.1 soon. 
Love the X.Gun as well. Just dont like using it everyday. Only cause I dont want to end up ruining it. 
Was thiniking of getting the VTR as a daily vaper. Whats your take on that? 


I rand out of vk4 yesterday and was forced to use the energy drink for the first time in ages. Was bleak at how terrible it actually tasted! 
VapeKing was kind enough to let me pop in today. Picked up some bottles of VK4, Gummyberry juice and Vanilla Creme. 
Decided to take 2 16b tanks as well as I was only using the aero for a while now. Loving the air flow from the aero tank. 




Filled up each tank with each liquid. Loved the flavour. Problem thoigh was the airflow was almost non existent on the 16b. It has 3 airholes, but they are so tiny! 








So I pulled out my drill with the 1.5mm bit and made 2 of the 3 holes bigger. 

Much better!! 
Flavour is still great and it feels more like breathing than sucking from a straw. 



Only problem now is the Ego thread. Because the size of the unit itself. I have to take the ring off the top of the X.Gun for it to fit. So the thread is exposed where the ring sits on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

Very creative on those air holes. The VTR is very heavy, too heavy for some, but a very solidly built mod imo.


----------



## MurderDoll (10/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Very creative on those air holes. The VTR is very heavy, too heavy for some, but a very solidly built mod imo.


Thanks very much! 
Im contemplating whether I can do the same to the 2043 tank now. 

Heavy as in weight? 

The price on it is impressive. Also going for it is that it can go up to 15w and can handle sub ohm coils. Those are what are making me lean towards it. Will give me the stability of a VV with the ability to learn on rba at a comfortable pace.


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks very much!
> Im contemplating whether I can do the same to the 2043 tank now.
> 
> Heavy as in weight?
> ...


Yes, as in weight/mass. Yes a great mod to learn the RBA basics, but you do have a mech for that as well. Remember to only use safe batteries with RBA - IMR batteries, like the Efest 35A 2500, which Vapeking stocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, as in weight/mass. Yes a great mod to learn the RBA basics, but you do have a mech for that as well. Remember to only use safe batteries with RBA - IMR batteries, like the Efest 35A 2500, which Vapeking stocks.





So it would be a good unit to go for? Or would I be wasting my time grttung the vtr and rather just focus on mech? 

Gonna get the efest batteries from them. Was waiting on their shipment of chargers and VTR to come in first so I could get everythung together.


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> So it would be a good unit to go for? Or would I be wasting my time grttung the vtr and rather just focus on mech?
> 
> Gonna get the efest batteries from them. Was waiting on their shipment of chargers and VTR to come in first so I could get everythung together.


Imo opinion you can learn just as well from the mech, which you already have. The VTR is limited to 15 W so eventually you would go to mech anyhow. Rather spend you money on a good RBA now. The Kayfun 3.1 you mentioned is good and popular. One of the Kayfuns (not sure which one) has 4 juice channels (normally 2) and has given some problems as reported on this forum - rather go for the 2 channel one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/5/14)

Thanks for the advice. Might be a better idea as you say. Can invest a bit more money I to the kayfun or even the aqua seemed like a very nice tank. 

Considering id have an RBA. I might as well do it properly hey?


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks for the advice. Might be a better idea as you say. Can invest a bit more money I to the kayfun or even the aqua seemed like a very nice tank.
> 
> Considering id have an RBA. I might as well do it properly hey?


The Aqua I would not recommend to begin with, it requires dual coils and probably more difficult to set up. But it is an awesome RTA (rebuildable tank atomizer) and gives an awesome vape - I have two of them. But if you are brave and maybe have an experienced RBAer nearby to assist....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/5/14)

Ah ok. Ha ha. Maybe im a little too optimistic then. Think the Kayfun will be sufficient for now.


----------



## MurderDoll (10/5/14)

Had to clean out the energy drink from the aero tank so I could refill her back up with the sweet taste of the VK4. 



We cleaned out the cupboards yesterday and found a half a bottle of vanilla vodka. So thats been kept as my tank cleaning spirit. 




Left the tank in a cup with the juice for the day. 

Emptied out the glass and dried the parts off. 

All sparkly clean again. 




Coil needed some dry burns. Looked rather manky. 





Nice little action shot. 





All speak clean again. 
Now to fill her back up and let the vk4 sit over night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

Nice photos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (11/5/14)

Off to mothersday lunch at my sisters place today. 
Gonna be sitting with both sides of the extremes. 

One side is heavy stinky stick suckers. 
Other side is ex smoker that hates smokers with a passion. 

So I have 2 fully charged batteries, X.Gun ready to go. As well as the k100.
3 tanks topped to their brim with lovely liquids for everyone to taste and if someone wants to vape, they can use the k100 and one of the tanks. 

Going to be a fun day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

Good luck!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (11/5/14)

Thanks. I'm gonna need it. Smokers are gonna throw thousands of questions at me. Then proceed to tell me it's a crap thing and waste of money. 

None smokers are going to say I didn't quit properly as these are still cigarettes. I'm still getting harmful gunk into my lungs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

I hear you loud and clear

Here's a tip

I never get into the whole debate that vaping is orders of magnitude safer. 

I just say i have switched to vaping and am LOVING it because its so much fun with all the flavours. And its more fun than smoking. 

I never say its healthier than smoking. Then after a while, THEY say to me "and i suppose its healthier than smoking" to which i say "not sure, but its way more fun so i dont care"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MurderDoll (11/5/14)

Ha ha. Thats a brilliant idea! 

I'm definitely going to remember that for next time! 

Didn't go too bad in the end. Got a little bit of flak. But nowhere what I expected! 

No converts either from my attempts today. My family is set in their ways. lol.


----------



## Tristan (11/5/14)

what a waste of nice tasty sips @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (11/5/14)

Converted my mom on mothers day. Gave her my eleaf kit. With all the extra coils and pouch. Just gotta get her on the liquids she needs. Will work on the old man bit later

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MurderDoll (12/5/14)

Wasn't an absolute waste. At least I had a nice variety for the day. And only need to refill 1 tank today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

